# Check this out!



## Catcat16 (Mar 22, 2020)

When I saw this I almost passed out. I immediately said whoa an owl bottle! A few moments later I said to myself “caitlin, ya dingus, that’s an elephant” lol. I looked it up online and apparently it’s a Clorox bottle.  I know it’s not rare or anything but I’ve never found anything quite like this so I was really taken back by it and just wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 22, 2020)

That's pretty cool!  It may not be rare but it's not one I've ever seen before.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 22, 2020)

Yeah, That's Cool, I've dug a few Clorox bottles but never seen one like that. The Jumbo Elephant Peanut Butter Jar/Bottle would be a good one to dig. LEON.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, That's Cool, I've dug a few Clorox bottles but never seen one like that. The Jumbo Elephant Peanut Butter Jar/Bottle would be a good one to dig. LEON.



yea I have around 20 Clorox bottles myself that are all really beautiful some with huge lettering that pops far out, some with smaller lettering But yea this is the only one I’ve ever seen like this I was surprised to see the only person that had one for sale selling it for like 20 bucks. That’s crazy to me but then again I see some really boring ones sell for over a hundred too...blows my mind. Hmm I’ll have to look that one up leon thanks!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 22, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's pretty cool!  It may not be rare but it's not one I've ever seen before.



thanks! yea when I found it I was so shocked, that I put my dirty glove hand over my mouth to keep my happy scream from pissing off the neighborhood so when I went to show my fiancé a couple feet away the first thing out of his mouth was “you getting fresh with the dirt or something? Go look at your face” lol.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2020)

Way cool!


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow, never seen one like that. From examples online, it seems Sol made these in the 1930s. 
Very cool pickup!


----------



## yacorie (Mar 23, 2020)

That’s a coo bottle for sure.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 23, 2020)

Great find Catcat. That is Old Sol cleaning product from Baltimore MD was only around a short time . They come in a screw top as well which is rarer because it was only made for a short time. If you every visit the Bromo Tower Museum  in Baltimore they have one with a label . They always sell great for me people love elephants I guess haha . I have dug a few in my time.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 24, 2020)

Figural bottles are class of thier own. The elephant bottle is wicked crazy cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 24, 2020)

RelicRaker said:


> Wow, never seen one like that. From examples online, it seems Sol made these in the 1930s.
> Very cool pickup!


 So it’s not Clorox?


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 24, 2020)

Bottledigger52 said:


> Great find Catcat. That is Old Sol cleaning product from Baltimore MD was only around a short time . They come in a screw top as well which is rarer because it was only made for a short time. If you every visit the Bromo Tower Museum  in Baltimore they have one with a label . They always sell great for me people love elephants I guess haha . I have dug a few in my time.


 That’s  awesome info thank you! Is it true they only go for around 20 bucks? I think I would keep it for that price personally lol.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 25, 2020)

yes unfortunately but they do sell great at that price . I mean not to bad for a free bottle though. It looks good on a shelf though .


----------



## willong (Mar 25, 2020)

I would not care if it was machine made; I would not care if screw-threaded version is rarer; I would simply be tickled with a find like that!

Oh, and I would keep it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 25, 2020)

You do good.


----------



## Bark (Mar 25, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 26, 2020)

Bottledigger52 said:


> yes unfortunately but they do sell great at that price . I mean not to bad for a free bottle though. It looks good on a shelf though .


 
Yea I agree although I have to keep telling myself with some of these bottles, that I dig them out of the ground... that I get them for FREEEE lol and it not me being greedy or anything it’s more or less finding great value in them personally because I dug it with my own two hands. I pulled this amazing thing from the earth and 20 bucks will be gone faster then it took me to dig it lol. So I think for those types of bottles they are best just to keep. Because all in all the memory of the excitement I felt finding it every time I look at that elephant...is worth way more then a small amount of cash ya know?


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 26, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Yea I agree although I have to keep telling myself with some of these bottles, that I dig them out of the ground... that I get them for FREEEE lol and it not me being greedy or anything it’s more or less finding great value in them personally because I dug it with my own two hands. I pulled this amazing thing from the earth and 20 bucks will be gone faster then it took me to dig it lol. So I think for those types of bottles they are best just to keep. Because all in all the memory of the excitement I felt finding it every time I look at that elephant...is worth way more then a small amount of cash ya know?


I agree when my dug bottles and crocks are priceless to me because I put in the effort and pulled a piece of history from the dirt it is an amazing feeling . It definitely makes it tough to put a price on something we are so passionate about that is why my collection just keeps growing haha .


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

Bottledigger52 said:


> I agree when my dug bottles and crocks are priceless to me because I put in the effort and pulled a piece of history from the dirt it is an amazing feeling . It definitely makes it tough to put a price on something we are so passionate about that is why my collection just keeps growing haha .



Exactly! I want an intact glass insulator so bad. Every time I go digging I specifically look in places where I think I’d find one. I keep finding Severely broken ones so I went online to buy one and I just completely lost interest almost instantly. I guess it works in that way as well. I don’t think I could be a buyer. I get why others do it but for me personally half the beauty comes from the experience. Plus I’m too poor for that hobbie hahaha. Now digging is alllll for me. Just like my dad always said “if it’s for free, it’s for me!!”


----------



## deedoubleyou (Mar 27, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Exactly! I want an intact glass insulator so bad. Every time I go digging I specifically look in places where I think I’d find one. I keep finding Severely broken ones so I went online to buy one and I just completely lost interest almost instantly. I guess it works in that way as well. I don’t think I could be a buyer. I get why others do it but for me personally half the beauty comes from the experience. Plus I’m too poor for that hobbie hahaha. Now digging is alllll for me. Just like my dad always said “if it’s for free, it’s for me!!”



Thats wild. I found a bunch of those glass power insulators in the old milk house here at my house just laying there. Maybe I'll have to pull them out and clean them up. Didnt even put much thought into them when I saw them, but after reading this forum for a week or so, they seem like a pretty good find!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

deedoubleyou said:


> Thats wild. I found a bunch of those glass power insulators in the old milk house here at my house just laying there. Maybe I'll have to pull them out and clean them up. Didnt even put much thought into them when I saw them, but after reading this forum for a week or so, they seem like a pretty good find!


 Woop were that’s awesome! Yea your realllllly lucky. Some go for the usual 8 bucks but most of them I see online go for 30-80 bucks depending on how old and colors. I would cry if I walked in on that. When you clean them up I’d love to see your find!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2020)

Insulators are always good to find. Like cat mine are always cracked or chipped...you know broken in some way. I still bring em home if i can position it so you can't see the damage. One day i will find a whole one no chips or cracks. Until then may everything you dig be rare and whole!


----------



## deedoubleyou (Mar 27, 2020)

Here were a few that were right by the door. There is a bunch of crap piled up in there, but I can see a bunch more of the blue glass ones at the back of the milkhouse on a table. But here are a couple I pulled out in quick time. And the ceramic insulators attached to a pole were in the garage. This entire property is like a trip back in time. I love it!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Insulators are always good to find. Like cat mine are always cracked or chipped...you know broken in some way. I still bring em home if i can position it so you can't see the damage. One day i will find a whole one no chips or cracks. Until then may everything you dig be rare and whole!


 
Hah so this is my level of desperation to have these... and they only look THAT good because I glued them. So imagine how I found them haha. At least yours have a good side, mines good sides look pretty rough and their bad side well, ....


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

deedoubleyou said:


> Here were a few that were right by the door. There is a bunch of crap piled up in there, but I can see a bunch more of the blue glass ones at the back of the milkhouse on a table. But here are a couple I pulled out in quick time. And the ceramic insulators attached to a pole were in the garage. This entire property is like a trip back in time. I love it!


 Omgosh  I LOVE THE TALL ONE. Actually they are all awesome. Like I said I’d cry. What color is the one in the back? If you want to sell any even your least favorite even a plain clear one let me know and or trade. I only say that cause I know you at least found it haha. Seems better to me for some reason rather then buying it from a no name online that doesn’t care about the stuff. No pressure though! I’ll find one one day! Now that I think about it I bet it would be super expensive to ship. That’s a bummer. Anywayyyys I found these yesterday. Now I have a pair of ceramic ones that aren’t broken. My blue pair has one that’s missing half :/ oh and I see you have some ceramic wheels? Funny I thought I was weird for spending 20 minutes trying to cut them out of some seriously rusted metal legs awhile ago.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

deedoubleyou said:


> Here were a few that were right by the door. There is a bunch of crap piled up in there, but I can see a bunch more of the blue glass ones at the back of the milkhouse on a table. But here are a couple I pulled out in quick time. And the ceramic insulators attached to a pole were in the garage. This entire property is like a trip back in time. I love it!


Another thing, I found pieces that look just like what you have in the second pic, I wonder if it’s the same as this...


----------



## deedoubleyou (Mar 27, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Omgosh  I LOVE THE TALL ONE. Actually they are all awesome. Like I said I’d cry. What color is the one in the back? If you want to sell any even your least favorite even a plain clear one let me know and or trade. I only say that cause I know you at least found it haha. Seems better to me for some reason rather then buying it from a no name online that doesn’t care about the stuff. No pressure though! I’ll find one one day! Now that I think about it I bet it would be super expensive to ship. That’s a bummer. Anywayyyys I found these yesterday. Now I have a pair of ceramic ones that aren’t broken. My blue pair has one that’s missing half :/ oh and I see you have some ceramic wheels? Funny I thought I was weird for spending 20 minutes trying to cut them out of some seriously rusted metal legs awhile ago.



The other ones in that building look like the wide bottom blue one in the first pic I uploaded. There may be a couple of the taller ones too. There is so much old stuff crammed into there its hard to tell what else is under the junk/treasure lol. I think maybe more old milk bottles, but the big thing is a super old porcelain range I gotta some how move out of there to reach the back. 

Im not against letting go of a couple of these.  I bought an 1800s farm house loaded with crap like this, almost as if someone just walked away one day in 1980 and left everything here including their dishes and cookware. I cant even begin to describe the things in here. Stacks of magazines from the 50s and 60s. Hundreds of really old records. There was even an old grandfather clock and its gorgeous and works! The basement is packed full of old canning jars and milk bottles, and has another porcelain range and a beautiful old porcelain farm sink that is in excellent condition. They told me it was "full of junk". I'm finding that a lot of it isnt junk at all!


----------



## deedoubleyou (Mar 27, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Another thing, I found pieces that look just like what you have in the second pic, I wonder if it’s the same as this...



Crap Ive seen a bunch of those little white ones over the hillside in the old farm dump and havent even picked them up. The brown ones attached to the pole are close to tennis ball size I'd say. 

I'm learning a lot. This website is fantastic and I'll keep posting stuff as I find it that applies. This thread has piqued my interest in these insulators now lol!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Hah so this is my level of desperation to have these... and they only look THAT good because I glued them. So imagine how I found them haha. At least yours have a good side, mines good sides look pretty rough and their bad side well, ....


They so look like mine





Catcat16 said:


> Hah so this is my level of desperation to have these... and they only look THAT good because I glued them. So imagine how I found them haha. At least yours have a good side, mines good sides look pretty rough and their bad side well, ....


They look like mine exactly! Maybe better. One of mine i broke heating it up(i use heavy duty ovej cleaner). Well i got sidetracked when cleaning one and it over heated and broke into 10 pieces. Boo-hoo.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> They so look like mine
> They look like mine exactly! Maybe better. One of mine i broke heating it up(i use heavy duty ovej cleaner). Well i got sidetracked when cleaning one and it over heated and broke into 10 pieces. Boo-hoo.



what in the world kinda cleaner heats up... let alone enough to break glass? sounds like something that would be great to clean off my 3 year old son with.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 28, 2020)

deedoubleyou said:


> The other ones in that building look like the wide bottom blue one in the first pic I uploaded. There may be a couple of the taller ones too. There is so much old stuff crammed into there its hard to tell what else is under the junk/treasure lol. I think maybe more old milk bottles, but the big thing is a super old porcelain range I gotta some how move out of there to reach the back.
> 
> Im not against letting go of a couple of these.  I bought an 1800s farm house loaded with crap like this, almost as if someone just walked away one day in 1980 and left everything here including their dishes and cookware. I cant even begin to describe the things in here. Stacks of magazines from the 50s and 60s. Hundreds of really old records. There was even an old grandfather clock and its gorgeous and works! The basement is packed full of old canning jars and milk bottles, and has another porcelain range and a beautiful old porcelain farm sink that is in excellent condition. They told me it was "full of junk". I'm finding that a lot of it isnt junk at all!


 You know what you just described to me..... heaven.... diggers heaven. Digging ain’t just for the ground my friend, I would kill to stumble upon what you’ve just described. That seems like you got super lucky. And it’s alllllll yours. It’s a treasure hunt! Personally, if it was me, I would have gone through it all in a few days. It’s just so much fun because when you look online and see how much it’s worth or find out it’s history.... and you just got it for free... it’s just the best feeling. Make sure to take pictures of your cool finds as you come across them.  And yea if you ever see anything that I post that you like or have anything in particular your looking for just message me about a trade or I’ll buy one. No rush though. Just keep it in your head.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 28, 2020)

Bottledigger52 said:


> I agree when my dug bottles and crocks are priceless to me because I put in the effort and pulled a piece of history from the dirt it is an amazing feeling . It definitely makes it tough to put a price on something we are so passionate about that is why my collection just keeps growing haha .



I have six opalized 1889-1900 brown beer bottles my mom and I dug in northern Nevada when I was 14- I’m 65 now. They will never leave my sight, I dug those from 4 feet deep in sand. Sentimental, you bet. I still remember the excitement, there were like 25 or more we dug up- we sold a bunch as kids but mom kept these six and when I was an adult I took them back to be with me and remind me of the day excitement of that day with mom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 28, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Another thing, I found pieces that look just like what you have in the second pic, I wonder if it’s the same as this...



My grandma in Turlock CA used to raise chickens and she’d use whit small insulators as nesting eggs. The chickens didn’t know the difference. They urs to be all over the hay bales in the barn. I picked up some and grandma scolded me, then told me what she used them for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 28, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> When I saw this I almost passed out. I immediately said whoa an owl bottle! A few moments later I said to myself “caitlin, ya dingus, that’s an elephant” lol. I looked it up online and apparently it’s a Clorox bottle. I know it’s not rare or anything but I’ve never found anything quite like this so I was really taken back by it and just wanted to share with you guys.



I believe I’ve seen this in a lighter cobalt before in pictures, never in person. Clorox- I would have not guessed, the top is very Clorox from the 40’s. Any other information you found on it. What a great find- you’re the lucky one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 28, 2020)

Maybe next time you'll find a cat bottle!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 29, 2020)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> I believe I’ve seen this in a lighter cobalt before in pictures, never in person. Clorox- I would have not guessed, the top is very Clorox from the 40’s. Any other information you found on it. What a great find- you’re the lucky one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well I found out from other users it isn’t a clorox as I read online, but from some sol company. And yes this was an awesome find probably one of my favorite digging moments haha


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 29, 2020)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> My grandma in Turlock CA used to raise chickens and she’d use whit small insulators as nesting eggs. The chickens didn’t know the difference. They urs to be all over the hay bales in the barn. I picked up some and grandma scolded me, then told me what she used them for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh what a cool story lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 28, 2020)

I s


Catcat16 said:


> When I saw this I almost passed out. I immediately said whoa an owl bottle! A few moments later I said to myself “caitlin, ya dingus, that’s an elephant” lol. I looked it up online and apparently it’s a Clorox bottle.  I know it’s not rare or anything but I’ve never found anything quite like this so I was really taken back by it and just wanted to share with you guys.


I saw the elephant bottle on Ebay right now they are asking $45.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 28, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> When I saw this I almost passed out. I immediately said whoa an owl bottle! A few moments later I said to myself “caitlin, ya dingus, that’s an elephant” lol. I looked it up online and apparently it’s a Clorox bottle.  I know it’s not rare or anything but I’ve never found anything quite like this so I was really taken back by it and just wanted to share with you guys.


Caitlin, I've dug way more than my fair share of clorox bottles in my time but not one like that!!! I agree with many comments /\ from above its a cool figural!
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Insulators are always good to find. Like cat mine are always cracked or chipped...you know broken in some way. I still bring em home if i can position it so you can't see the damage. One day i will find a whole one no chips or cracks. Until then may everything you dig be rare and whole!


i climb for mine and get them virtually chip free!
~Fred


----------



## Catcat16 (May 5, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I s
> 
> I saw the elephant bottle on Ebay right now they are asking $45.


That’s awesome! But I don’t think I could let it go for any less then 100 and I know that’s not gonna happen so I’ll probably just hold on to it. It’s the coolest bottle I’ve ever found well, at least the only bottle I’ve ever found that’s not in a normal bottle mold so... but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (May 7, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> i climb for mine and get them virtually chip free!
> ~Fred



You really have a handsome collection there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 7, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> That’s awesome! But I don’t think I could let it go for any less then 100 and I know that’s not gonna happen so I’ll probably just hold on to it. It’s the coolest bottle I’ve ever found well, at least the only bottle I’ve ever found that’s not in a normal bottle mold so... but thanks for letting me know!


Bottles that have an animal shape are concidered figural bottles. I have seen people, dogs, pigs, shoes even buildings and oh yeah, Cats too! All figural bottles. Just some information for you. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Oct 8, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> i climb for mine and get them virtually chip free!
> ~Fred



Great looking collection. My dad was a line man and used to bring them home when they replace a pole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warf rat (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow!


----------

